# Series 2 140060 with lifetime & Glo remote.



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

This has a brand new power supply (known issue), lifetime service and an upgraded hard drive 160GB 

TiVo C00210 TiVoGlo Premium Remote Control, Black(hardly used) add to a TiVoHD offer instead






Looking for $110 

This will be for the box with only a power cable.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I forgot about a TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter would go with it.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Selling now for $110 plus shipping costs with out the glow remote.

You get a used TiVo Wireless G Adapter and a upgraded S2 140060.


----------

